# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software) طلبات : عاجل جداجداجدا فك شفرة ot-505

## saraboun33

من فضلكم  فك شفرة ot-505  alcatel 357770033458180 505X-2CBYFR1

----------


## abdou147

nck 4214938596

----------


## mouadbouhli

من فضلكم فك الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *IMEI: 357483045963615 * *Provider ID: 209X-2BALGB1 Model: Alcatel OT- 209*

----------


## bouhelal

> من فضلكم فك الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *IMEI: 357483045963615 * *Provider ID: 209X-2BALGB1 Model: Alcatel OT- 209*

 Model: OT209
IMEI: 357483045963615
PID: ALGB1
NCK=1779484012
NSCK=2413090840
SPCK=2445406254
SIM=1587118540
CORPORATE=0666896831

----------

